# OMG TO FUNNY! Macy on drugs.



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

The office Manager took this of Macy Tuesday morning while she was waiting for her surgery all spaced out on her preanesthetic drugs, she is actually holding her head up by her teeth on the cage. :wacko:


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

What a goofball. LOL!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHA! how silly!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Awww hahaha, she's so cute! So everything went well?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Awww hahaha, she's so cute! So everything went well?


everything went very well, except for her dislike of the high feeling from the meds, she has been making a lot of noise & fussing since she got home.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha! We take pictures like that all the time! Very cute :thumb:


----------

